# My New Birmingham Rollers



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

After a long break I decided to get some more rollers. I kept 4 rollers last year an these were the only pigeons I have ever kept, I got them flying and trained properly but never saw them roll as they were only young. All of the 8 in the pictures are adults of around a year or two of age which I bought today. I currently have them in a section of my parakeet aviary but over the next couple of weeks I will build a kit box for them an then start the training


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't think anyone likes my rollers lol, over 50 views yet no replies


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice rollers.  are they performers or from performing stock ? 1st rule of buying performing stock is never buy till you see them perform unless you just want um to look at. .


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

beautiful bird.. nice color.. thanks for sharing


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey nice birds! Are you seriously going to let them out? I would do it the slow but sure way, breed these birds and fly the young. Keep records and band your birds if needed to distinguish similar birds. Work out which pairs produced the best birds and get rid of bad pairs. Once you have a kit of young birds you can pick the best pair or two for breeding in the following breeding season. Just my opinion,... I would hate to see you loose the best birds from this bunch. There is a lot to learn and much of it you can only learn from experience like kit training and keeping healthy birds. I'm sure you'll do fine. Birmingham rollers are one of the best pigeons to keep, they are small, smart and entertaining.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

they look a fine bunch indeed ,stout and true like real Englishmen ! well done sir i wish you and them all the best lc


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I do intend to fly these, as soon as they are settled and trap trained properly. Thank you for the comments.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Good luck let us know how it turns out .


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

I Got The Same Color Browns You Have , Nice Birds!!


----------

